# The Crucifixion Symphonic poem



## sherief

Hey Guys,
What do you all think?





















Yes they are my own, Yes i wanted you all to listen to them, Yes i'm sorry:angel:.


----------



## regenmusic

I have only heard the first part of it so far but I like your gift. I'm also listening to your
Love at the Stars and I enjoy that too. Keep writing like this, the world needs it.


----------



## regenmusic

One suggestion I have is that you seem to have a type of fantasia style and are doing some
interesting things within it. I prefer in my compositions to highlight the melody or innovation and make
shorter pieces that showcase it. So, I try to elicit minimal effort from the user to get to what
I'm trying to say musically. I'm not saying either one is right, but just that it would be interesting
to hear you write shorter pieces with your most innovative ideas put immediately forth.


----------



## sherief

Thank you for your thoughts Regen! I appreciate them, I do try to write shorter piece. this one was actually a large 38 min that i had to convert to 4 shorter pieces. but sometimes i get carried away. I try not to make them like demos but full pieces. I understand it does need user effort and for that i am sorry as i can't help my self but I still am trying. one of these days i'll do some good short ones.


----------

